# V Paska vom Salztalblick, ScH3 KKl 1. A Companion Pup Possible?



## SennaJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm a new member and was hoping someone here could help with some specific knowledge. My questions revolve around a certain dog, V Paska vom Salztalblick, ScH3 KKl 1, who unfortunately passed on a few years ago, possibly from an infection and resulting complications.

First of all, is anyone here directly familiar with this dog or any of his handlers? My wish is to gather information about his nerves and temperament. More specifically what's the likely outcome (temperament wise) of a 2,3 line breeding of his progeny, which has been done (but the pups are only 2 weeks old). Paska's lineage can of course be viewed on Pedigree Database.

V Paska vom Salztalblick - German Shepherd Dog

Any thoughts about if a pup from this breeding / lineage could be a companion dog and safe around children? 

Sorry if this seems like too little information but my hope is that there may be someone with specific knowledge and / or experience with this dog or is very knowledgeable about breeding who could share their wisdom.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I've met 2 Paska daughters--they had good nerves and high prey drive and werer confident, friendly, outgoing, and somewhat energetic. 

The 2-3 linebreeding on him doesn't automatically make me concerned for the sharpness or nerves of the resulting puppies. The temperament of the parents is the first thing I'd look at, though. It also matters, of course, who the other dogs in the pedigree are.


----------



## SennaJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your insight. 
The sire of the litter is a Paska son who resides in Germany ( V Enno vom Johannisholzchen, SchH3, IPO2, FH1 Kk1 ). His lineage can be viewed: V Enno vom Johannishölzchen - German Shepherd Dog

The dam of the litter is a Paska granddaughter: V Nara vom Haus Salztalblick, SchH3, Kk1, and she of course is in the US w/ the litter. Her lineage can be seen: V Nara vom Haus Salztalblick - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Very interesting breeding. Puppy - Enno + Nara - German Shepherd Dog

I'd be more concerned about the 3-3 on Bora personally. I knew a full sister of hers--great nerves, civil and very, very serious with strangers.

You have Olex bringing in high drives and hardness and low thresholds. Troll vh Milinda bringing in very high prey and fight drive as well as high energy. There's Sid vh Gremm bringing in hardness and high drives again.

I actually really like the breeding--for a certain type of working dog. 

I think that the energy level is likely going to be pretty high, with a lot of prey and ball drive. There might be an individual pup who would turn out to be an excellent pet with a nice, calm temperament with kids. But the highest drive pups from this breeding are likely to be a lot of dog.


----------



## Dmahala (Sep 26, 2015)

I have one of Paska's great granddaughter. She is very smart, easily trained. A little high strug but she is just 15 months. She is safe around children but has a high prey drive so I am still keeping an eye on her when they are running around. Realize the original post is old but thought I would comment in case anyone else had the same question.


----------

